# secret underground shelter for shtf with minimal tools



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello everyone and thanks for joining , today I will talk about progress in my hidden shelter , I was there , I decided to make only the middle part folding , covered it with debris and actually stay dry in a small rain , also I made a Georgian corn bread with cheese , also thought I almost lost my dog but turned out he was hiding in the shelter so guess the hidden part works , lol
So to not bore you with much talking here is the video and some pictures


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ingenious, and a very intelligent design, I congratulate you.

I see that you location is Tiblisi, Georgia; there was a serious civil war there back in the 1990's following the Soviet Unions disintegration, and collapse.
I remember it being covered on the news.

Edward Shevardnadze was the President then, and he was pretty tough. He was a high ranking Communist in the Soviet Union, for a long time.
[I remember odd things, and they seem to stick like glue in my mind. The split up of the Soviet Union was messy.]


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Only thing I don't like about those is water infiltration in heavy rains. Can get over most of that with some ditches/drainage. 

If you run small a tunnel uphill, it can be your chimney, and have your hearth/woodstove inside with door down.

Overall great work!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

He did mention small rain.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you very much ! New video will be out today where I make a pulley to lift the roof and dig behind to avoid rain water


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Love your videos @chemikle


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Ingenious, and a very intelligent design, I congratulate you.
> 
> I see that you location is Tiblisi, Georgia; there was a serious civil war there back in the 1990's following the Soviet Unions disintegration, and collapse.
> I remember it being covered on the news.
> ...


Yeah those where very bad times , but it was caused by Russian kgb , we had a president who was patriot and truly a man of honor and amazing person , first president of independent Georgia , but they only gave him 11 months until killing him , the kgb brought guy named Jaba Ioseliani , which was a thief by law and made him a leader can you imagine that? they planted hate for the president and they where hunting for him and people started hating him for no reason just like that(good job done by kgb) then they assaulted the parlament where the president was hiding for a week , then he escaped in chechnya and then came back in west part of Georgia but he was betraid and killed , then there was chaos until 1995ish or so , random shootings happening in streets , people in lines for bread , everyone walking with ak's it was some dark days.... but thank God it all settled and now we have a very democratic goverment , too democratic I would say, turned in to one of the safest places with lowest crime rates


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you !


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

This world's getting crazier by the minute. People blowing themselves up in churches, Pope sending money to the hoards of people at our border, clergy and theologians writing that the pope's a heretic and calling on the bishops to do something about him, things are now in freefall. I think I'd like to go live in a hole in the ground like that. It has its appeal.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Annie said:


> This world's getting crazier by the minute. People blowing themselves up in churches, Pope sending money to the hoards of people at our border, clergy and theologians writing that the pope's a heretic and calling on the bishops to do something about him, things are now in freefall. I think I'd like to go live in a hole in the ground like that. It has its appeal.


Boy I hear THAT!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

chemikle said:


> Yeah those where very bad times , but it was caused by Russian kgb , we had a president who was patriot and truly a man of honor and amazing person , first president of independent Georgia , but they only gave him 11 months until killing him , the kgb brought guy named Jaba Ioseliani , which was a thief by law and made him a leader can you imagine that? they planted hate for the president and they where hunting for him and people started hating him for no reason just like that(good job done by kgb) then they assaulted the parlament where the president was hiding for a week , then he escaped in chechnya and then came back in west part of Georgia but he was betraid and killed , then there was chaos until 1995ish or so , random shootings happening in streets , people in lines for bread , everyone walking with ak's it was some dark days.... but thank God it all settled and now we have a very democratic goverment , too democratic I would say, turned in to one of the safest places with lowest crime rates


I'm happy to hear things are better for you now.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Annie said:


> I'm happy to hear things are better for you now.


Well depends on what you consider better , every time has its pros and cons , yes it was as bad as it can get and as close as it can get to apocalypse , but there was great amount of love you know, families where as close together as never before , you know who was who , who was doing what , now days you will consider someone a close friend and they will stab you in the back if something goes wrong , back then all cards where open, everyone was fighting the bad times together , but the war with russia in 91 caused death of almost whole generations , young boys 16-20 year old where the first ones to volonteer and go to war , with their heart lit up for their country but no experience nor knowledge of war or firearm use , when the war ended and people came back with all of this guns then went like gangs fighting for this guns , control and drugs, many good young people died because of drugs , in that times it had to be a miracle to not have at least one person in your friend zone who would be drug addict, but even though things where this bad there was great amount of unity , friends and neigbourhoods would stand for eachother....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

chemikle said:


> Well depends on what you consider better , every time has its pros and cons , yes it was as bad as it can get and as close as it can get to apocalypse , but there was great amount of love you know, families where as close together as never before , you know who was who , who was doing what , now days you will consider someone a close friend and they will stab you in the back if something goes wrong , back then all cards where open, everyone was fighting the bad times together , but the war with russia in 91 caused death of almost whole generations , young boys 16-20 year old where the first ones to volonteer and go to war , with their heart lit up for their country but no experience nor knowledge of war or firearm use , when the war ended and people came back with all of this guns then went like gangs fighting for this guns , control and drugs, many good young people died because of drugs , in that times it had to be a miracle to not have at least one person in your friend zone who would be drug addict, but even though things where this bad there was great amount of unity , friends and neigbourhoods would stand for eachother....


I'm sorry to hear of the hardships...Hard times bring out the best and the worst.


----------

